

Open-Source Backers March on Washington - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/23/open-source-backers-march-on-washington/?hp

======
indiejade
_Zealots_ , eh? Are people actually "marching"?

 _Regardless of their affiliation, open-source types have demonstrated a
fondness for backing free software in a vocal, often argumentative manner._

Hmm . . . This is somewhat of an editorialized piece, lacking sources. I've
had some journalism classes in my day, and using the word "zealot" is kind of
not professional without at least an example to back up the claim . . . but
wait, this is the _New York Times_, and a it's a blog piece, so it's okay.

A more neutral, truthful relay of the facts would be something like . . . OSS
companies are usually small businesses, and since _small_ business is at the
heart of the American capitalism system, it is feasible that many of them
would like to obtain some of the of the government funds for doing those
things that governments collect tax dollars to do. But more efficiently and
without the bloat. After all, it seems logical that the stimulus would best be
spent helping a greater number of people: the independents and other lean
orgs. (Having studied accounting, I could actually probably give a
presentation proving this issue).

But when money is doled out in such huge chunks, there are a lot of sharks in
the water, and there are sure to be lots of big lobbyists.

Sometimes when you're small, you have to speak up a little to be heard.
Doesn't make one a zealot or even necessarily "argumentative".

~~~
tvon
Anyone who promotes Open Source Software is a zealot, just like anyone who
says something good about Apple is a fanboy.

